# ZAPCO..new site same crappy service!



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously guys can you not afford to put the manuals for your past amps online? 
THe money you saved by making bargain basement fans after mine went with one a week of use and then not calling me back with order info after your support guys said he would , should allow you to put the manuals online.. Crappy product, crappy and almost non existent service AND a prettier but still crappy outdated website.. way to rest on those laurels ZAPCO!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

ZAPCO..new site ?
I was over there the other day.
What a waste of legendary brand and web presence.
They should be proud of the past and support everything the ever sold.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

Agreed, listen i understand i might have rage posted the start thread. But the sad thing is it is all true. I called zapco to buy a new exhaust fan cause to be honest i did not feel like uninstalling it just to ship it back. The guy said he would have someone call me and nothing. It is a good thing i bought this amp on woofers etc since had i paid the 1200.00 zapco wanted i would have been really pissed at the outcome. Why should i buy from an authorized dealer again? I was just going to buy the fan and deal with it but they cant even get that right. And why cant the manuals be online? My ipad died mid install of my mids..... sighhhh. smaller companies make better stuff my derrierr.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Which amplifier PDF's do you need?


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got it once my ipad was charged up, thank you very much though man i appreciate it.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just bought a 2013 cadillac SRX and there is no way a Zapco amp is going in there. Time to start looking for an amp... maybe audison?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

why not to replace $5 fan himself and move on? ****ty customer service usually first indication of going belly up.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> why not to replace $5 fan himself and move on? ****ty customer service usually first indication of going belly up.


I think that's what he wanted to do but they wouldn't get back with him to order a fan.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mouser and digikey have badass fan selections. Likely quieter too.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have had great experiences with John from zapco. We worked through an issue that I had with a z150.4. I recently had some questions about a c2k 6.0 and he was very helpful. He even kicked in and shipped me 3 new symbilink converters to pay me back for my shipping and time from when I had to ship the amp in. He didn't have to do that, but he did. I think that is going above and beyond for a customer. He has also called and emailed me back when he said he would. I don't know everyone that works there but I think that john is as good of a representative a company could ask for to help promote the brands. Just my .02.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

What I wish is that they would post their DPN software for their DC amps and DSPs on their site, how hard is that to do?


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

For the guys who had good exp with zapco.. I mean this genuinely, good for you man I am glad not everyone shares my disappointment . As far as the fans I will get one myself and thanks for the info about where to get them. I was just hoping for better service from a company who's name used to mean something.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bose301s said:


> What I wish is that they would post their DPN software for their DC amps and DSPs on their site, how hard is that to do?


because it comes with the amps. if not just email them and they send it within the hour with 2 detailed pdf's on how to set it up


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

the fan is 40mmx10mm i had to replace two on old dc500.1 john at zapco helped me with replacing it. if you try to buy one from them its 20 bucks for 40mm fan!they are very easy to swapp.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i love zapco but wish the website was a little more user friendly.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i got my fans from newegg. 20 bucks for two new fans shipped. work just fine.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome thanks i will do that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Computer fans are not really notably reliable in an automotive environment.

I'd still check mouser or digikey... get a good fan.. No sense in stressing out an amp that expensive when a cheapass fan fails.


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

Are the fans actually failing to work or are they just cheap crap that people are replacing? I have a Zapco DC 1000.4 and 100.2 and the fans ran 100% of the time and are loud. Now you guys have me thinking I can replace with better fans?

Also, does anyone have a link to the program for Win 7 64 bit Service Pack 1???

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

FaintReality said:


> Are the fans actually failing to work or are they just cheap crap that people are replacing? I have a Zapco DC 1000.4 and 100.2 and the fans ran 100% of the time and are loud. Now you guys have me thinking I can replace with better fans?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a link to the program for Win 7 64 bit Service Pack 1???
> 
> ...


X2!!!!! The fans are loud as hell. Makes me want to upgrade to magnetic bearing fans and wire them to a switch

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

No surprise here. If it's the fans on the C2K's, expect the noise to be loud. They require high CFM's just to reduce the internal temperature by 12-15 degrees.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm my experience the C2K fans were a lot louder than the DC's. if you're running the amps hard the fans will be running. From what I remember they were variable speed controlled, but I haven't had a C2K amp in years now. I wish I still did.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chad said:


> Computer fans are not really notably reliable in an automotive environment.
> 
> I'd still check mouser or digikey... get a good fan.. No sense in stressing out an amp that expensive when a cheapass fan fails.


that observation based o what? How is that trunk or underseat environment any different from inside computer case? If you thinkbout dust then i can assure you that any computer suckinh through more dust then you can imagine.
Do you really thinl zapco use spesial fans produced for them?
Fan longevity depends on really one factor bearings quality. Liquid bearings fans will work for 200-300thousand hours.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> that observation based o what? How is that trunk or underseat environment any different from inside computer case? If you thinkbout dust then i can assure you that any computer suckinh through more dust then you can imagine.
> Do you really thinl zapco use spesial fans produced for them?
> Fan longevity depends on really one factor bearings quality. Liquid bearings fans will work for 200-300thousand hours.
> 
> ...


I agree with him my fans just made noise that's all and it's fairly old dc500.1 it has two fans in it. I found some good replacements that draw less voltage .


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

And computer fans can stand some hot ass places


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I've considered using a pair of these on each C2K amplifier. Just customize em into the removable plates.

*Xscorpion TF8 8" Cross Flow 12V CAR STEREO Cooling Fan with Mounting Tabs*


Xscorpion TF8 8" Cross Flow 12V Car Stereo Cooling Fan with Mounting Tabs | eBay










8" Cross Flow Cooling Fan
Compatible with all 12-volt systems
Comes equipped with mounting tabs for simple installation
Low profile crossflow design provides generous air flow
Lightweight and compact design allows installation in tight fitting spaces
Puts out 40 cubic feet of air flow per minute
Dimensions: 1-3/4”*D* x 8”*W* x 1-3/4”*H*


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are nifty ass fans


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

robert_wrath said:


> I've considered using a pair of these on each C2K amplifier. Just customize em into the removable plates.
> 
> *Xscorpion TF8 8" Cross Flow 12V CAR STEREO Cooling Fan with Mounting Tabs*
> 
> ...


these probably quietest fans in existence. 8" long and they call it compact? nothing said about bearings,suspicious. 
bearings, noise and CFM is 2 essential characteristics of any fan.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Why not to go extreme and install liquid cooler Amazon.com: Cooler Master Seidon 120M Liquid CPU Water Cooling System with Copper Heatsink and 120mm Radiator - 1 Fan: Computers & Accessories

If I were looking for 50MM fan I`d go with this one, more blades makes it quieter. Amazon.com: StarTech.com 50x10mm Replacement Ball Bearing Computer Case Fan TX3/LP4 Connector FAN5X1TX3 (Black): Electronics


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> that observation based o what? How is that trunk or underseat environment any different from inside computer case? If you thinkbout dust then i can assure you that any computer suckinh through more dust then you can imagine.
> Do you really thinl zapco use spesial fans produced for them?
> Fan longevity depends on really one factor bearings quality. Liquid bearings fans will work for 200-300thousand hours.
> 
> ...


Based on the observation that EVERY computer I have owned with typical fans had a fan failure whereas any other fan cooled device, including amplifiers excluding one carver. Have yet to have a fan failure. And if you don't think amps get dusty then you have never seen the inside of an amplifier that has been on a festival tour. 

Real fans don't cost more, call it a mod and jerk off about it when you sell it.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i am not going to argue with chad buecause i see your point. i think it boils down to install and if your gonna abuse the amp. one thing i found interesting is the inside of m dc500.1 was spotless. now i got it here from member who told me the fans where noise so he may have blown it out but damn i mean this thing shows no dust in it or around it at all. when i opened it i expected to see some dust bunnies but not one trace of dust. i was shocked.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

optimaprime said:


> i am not going to argue with chad buecause i see your point. i think it boils down to install and if your gonna abuse the amp. one thing i found interesting is the inside of m dc500.1 was spotless. now i got it here from member who told me the fans where noise so he may have blown it out but damn i mean this thing shows no dust in it or around it at all. when i opened it i expected to see some dust bunnies but not one trace of dust. i was shocked.


It's always great to hear of surprises in a good way.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

To all you guys talking about owning amplifiers with fans when so many amps don't need them to run fine.

All I have to say is LOL
 hehehe


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I added fans because it is in a VERY tiny space that needs the air turned over.....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so while were on topic.. any idea what some of the quietest fans are? looking to get some for my amp rack


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chad said:


> Based on the observation that EVERY computer I have owned with typical fans had a fan failure whereas any other fan cooled device, including amplifiers excluding one carver. Have yet to have a fan failure. And if you don't think amps get dusty then you have never seen the inside of an amplifier that has been on a festival tour.
> 
> Real fans don't cost more, call it a mod and jerk off about it when you sell it.


 care to link us to "real fan"? I never seen amp specific fan same brands, same parameters, different design, bearings, noise, air flow. 
Let me tell you then... You owned a ****ty computers. I still have 15 years laptop with original fan in it, running VW audi specific OBD software. I know about tour amps more then 99% of this forum members, Seen multiple fan failures in the last 30 years. fan is a fan it must be replaced after few years. cheap insurance to protect expensive investment.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> so while were on topic.. any idea what some of the quietest fans are? looking to get some for my amp rack


what size fans you thinking about, keep in mind that bigger fans usually means less noise at given airflow.
THis one is expensive but 150 CFM at 18 db noise level is phenomenal
http://www.microcenter.com/product/395711/XAF-F1452_140mm_Computer_Case_Fan_White


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> what size fans you thinking about, keep in mind that bigger fans usually means less noise at given airflow.


40mm to go on the inside of the rack and probably 100 around the sides


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

What model is the amp? Did I over look it?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> 40mm to go on the inside of the rack and probably 100 around the sides


 how cool you want it to be? one or two fans should be enough. 100mm is not a standard size 92 or 120? or 140 from my previous post, remember bigger almost always quieter. 
for 120 mm I`d use Amazon.com : Noctua NF-P12 120 mm Nine Blade SSO Bearing Fan with VCN - Retail : Computer Case Fans : Computers & Accessories

You can use this
and cool it way beyond freezing point.


----------

